

How a Mental Disorder Can Disappear from the World Overnight - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/how-a-mental-disorder-can-disappear-from-the-world-overnight

======
lutusp
All those words, and not one mention of the fact that psychologists show no
curiosity about the causes of Asperger Syndrome or Autism, but seem satisfied
to attach names to its symptoms -- and sometimes take the names away again.

But I shouldn't be surprised. The article's author is a "cognitive scientist"
\-- the new name for psychologist. Speaking of giving old things new names.

------
dredmorbius
TL;DR: Aspergers is now considered part of the Autism Spectrum Disorder.

